# 26 سؤال وجواب عن اكتشاف الاعطال فى مولدات الديزل لكل الميكانيكيه



## umromostafa (24 فبراير 2010)

الى كل طلبه ميكانيكا قوى والى كل مهندسين الميكانيكا اليكم 26 سؤال عن المولدات والجواب قريبا جدا ان شاء الله وارجو المشاركه فى الجواب عن هذة الاسئله :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
 
Engine crankshaft will not turn when start switch is on ?​Engine will not start?​Engine misfire or run rough?​Still at low RPM?​Sudden change in engine RPM?​ ? Not enough power
Too much vibration ?
Loud combustion noise?​Valve train noise(clicking)​Oil in cooling system ?​Mechanical noise (knock)
Fuel consumption is too high?​Loud valve train noise?​Too much valve lash 
Oil at exhaust
Little or no valve lash ? ​Engine has early wear
Coolant in lubricant oil
Too much black or gray smoke ?​Too much white or blue smoke ?​Low oil pressure
Too much lubrication oil
Coolant is very hot 
Exhaust temperature is very high
Starting motor does not turn 
Alternator gives no charge​


----------



## احمد مدحت النجار (29 يوليو 2010)

عندى انا الاجابات كلها عن دا بس بالانجلش


----------



## ashigalhoor (29 يوليو 2010)

منتظرين الاجابة ومشكور مقدما على الجهد


----------



## a7mad 3ali (30 يوليو 2010)

feen el egabaaaat ??


----------



## Engineerbadr (19 يوليو 2011)

فين الاجابات لو سمحت ياهندسه


----------



## نصرت عمران (22 يوليو 2011)

Adjust governor linkage to rest against the high idle stop when accelerator pedal is depressed.
Adjust high idle rpm with adjustment screw
الجواب بخصوص ال RMP LOW


----------



## نصرت عمران (22 يوليو 2011)

Coolant in lubricant oil
في عده اسباب واحدها وجود تسريب في OIL COOLER


----------



## نصرت عمران (22 يوليو 2011)

Too much black or gray smoke
الاحتراق غير جيد بسبب عدم وجود كميه كافية من الهواء فيرجى فحص منظومه الهواء بالكامل


----------



## ديار العراقي (8 أغسطس 2011)

ااااي؟؟؟؟ وبعدين!!!!!!


----------

